# Side Steps Installed - Here's a little Before & After



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

So, I took advantage of the Q4 VW Parts & Accessories 15% Rebate Offer and bought and had the dealer install side steps / running boards on my Atlas yesterday. Here's a couple before and afters. 

BEFORE

























AFTER


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

Looking good. We just picked up an SEL Premium and looking to get the side steps as well. How much did it run you in total? Thanks


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks good, what is the ground clearance now?


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

JCWolf1.8T said:


> Looking good. We just picked up an SEL Premium and looking to get the side steps as well. How much did it run you in total? Thanks


$660 for the parts excluding the 15% visa gift card rebate I need to submit. Install was $270. Not cheap but the wife and grandma wanted this one so I was good to get it done. They look good. Gives it a beefier look for sure.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

shijmus said:


> Looks good, what is the ground clearance now?


Ahhhh! So funny, that was the one question i never even considered! Its at 9" now. I think maybe 12" prior. All things considered I don't anticipate that to be a hindrance. I'm not too outdoorsy apart from a trip or two each season to Mammoth for some snow boarding .


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Looks sweet! it pops out more with the black.


----------

